# Cordle - Cubing Wordle Game



## OtterCuber (Jan 26, 2022)

Let's play cubing-related wordle (Cordle)!

*Instructions*:

Post your solution to the previous Cordle
Post your own Cordle using MyWorldle.me for the next person
This website does not require the answers to be real words in the dictionary, so feel free to share tips if your word is difficult!
Have fun!
I'll start with an easy one:






Make Your Own Wordle


Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. You can also share your own word!




mywordle.me


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 12, 2022)

I literally just thought of this idea for a YouTube video earlier today before seeing it here, is it ok if I use the idea (not your exact link ofc)

Your word was TYMON, here's the next one: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=yishd


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 12, 2022)

teboecubes said:


> I literally just thought of this idea for a YouTube video earlier today before seeing it here, is it ok if I use the idea (not your exact link ofc)
> 
> Your word was TYMON, here's the next one: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=yishd




Sure, use it for your video! 

Here's the next one: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=pkzve


----------



## Dex (Feb 13, 2022)

I got a slightly harder one 
https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=kfkhre


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 13, 2022)

Dex said:


> I got a slightly harder one
> https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=kfkhre


Wordle guessed in 5/6!
Can you do better?
Try this wordle: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=kfkhre






#mywordle 

Next:





Make Your Own Wordle


Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. You can also share your own word!




mywordle.strivemath.com


----------



## Dex (Feb 16, 2022)

Good one

Wordle guessed in 6/6!
Can you do better?
Try this wordle: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=oyvzm







#mywordle 


Next do this: 





Make Your Own Wordle


Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. You can also share your own word!




mywordle.strivemath.com


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 16, 2022)

Dex said:


> Make Your Own Wordle
> 
> 
> Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. You can also share your own word!
> ...


Too easy!

Wordle guessed in 2/6!



Next: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=tqirdw


----------



## Andrew Lee (Apr 16, 2022)

Lol nice one!

Wordle guessed in 4/6!
Can you do better?
Try this wordle: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=tqirdw





#mywordle 

Next do this:





Make Your Own Wordle


Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. You can also share your own word!




mywordle.strivemath.com


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 16, 2022)

Andrew Lee said:


> Make Your Own Wordle
> 
> 
> Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. You can also share your own word!
> ...


Wordle guessed in 5/6!






Next: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=aeldesn


----------



## Dex (Apr 28, 2022)

damn

Wordle guessed in 5/6!
Can you do better?
Try this wordle: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=aeldesn






#mywordle 

Next one: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=vpco


----------



## gsingh (Sep 1, 2022)

Make Your Own Wordle


Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. You can also share your own word!




mywordle.strivemath.com


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Make Your Own Wordle
> 
> 
> Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. You can also share your own word!
> ...


Wordle guessed in 4/6!
Can you do better?
Try this wordle: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=iokwj





#mywordle 

Next


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 12, 2022)

Wordle guessed in 3/6!
Can you do better?
Try this wordle: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=nislv




#mywordle 

Next


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Wordle guessed in 3/6!
> Can you do better?
> Try this wordle: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=nislv
> 
> ...


Wordle guessed in 4/6!
Can you do better?
Try this wordle: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=jolwtpqg





#mywordle 

Next


----------



## gsingh (Sep 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Wordle guessed in 4/6!
> Can you do better?
> Try this wordle: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=jolwtpqg
> 
> ...


Wordle guessed in 4/6!
Can you do better?
Try this wordle: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=oyvzm





#mywordle 


Next


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 4, 2022)

Wordle guessed in 5/6!
Can you do better?
Try this wordle: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=oyvzm






#mywordle


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 4, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Wordle guessed in 5/6!
> Can you do better?
> Try this wordle: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=oyvzm
> 
> ...


The wordle link you posted is the same as gsingh's wordle which means it has the same answer.


----------



## Jack Law (Oct 10, 2022)

Make Your Own Wordle


Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. You can also share your own word!




mywordle.strivemath.com




try this one


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 11, 2022)

Wordle guessed in 4/6!
Can you do better?
Try this wordle: https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=pwdhc





#mywordle


----------



## G DA CUBER (Nov 22, 2022)

Wordle guessed in 4/6






Try This One:





Make Your Own Wordle


Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. You can also share your own word!




mywordle.strivemath.com


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 23, 2022)

G DA CUBER said:


> Wordle guessed in 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...





#mywordle 

Try this one: 
Wordle guessed in 3/6!
https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=jwjv


----------



## G DA CUBER (Nov 23, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Make Your Own Wordle
> 
> 
> Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. You can also share your own word!
> ...


Wordle guessed in 6/6!








Try This:





Make Your Own Wordle


Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. You can also share your own word!




mywordle.strivemath.com


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 30, 2022)

Dude, that was tough:








Try this one:




__





Make Your Own Wordle


Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. You can also share your own word!




mywordle.strivemath.com


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 2, 2022)

i suck at wordle lol







#mywordle 
https://mywordle.strivemath.com/?word=nstrrrehzry


----------

